# Azusa Pacific



## Bondman (Dec 30, 2006)

Any thoughts on Azusa Pacific University? Good school? Bad school?


----------



## turmeric (Dec 30, 2006)

Probably Pentecostal. Don't know if it's a good school, but I wouldn't think you'd want to take theology there; just a guess.


----------



## tdowns (Dec 30, 2006)

*Good school....*

Not far from my house, my wife and a couple of my friends went there. Very nice small campus, conservative, Christian School, but I'd call it classic Evangelical, not pentecostal. It's a good school for four year academics, with spiritual life emphasized, but I don't think it's reformed. They also have good post grad educational programs.

My wife's good friend is a Dean there, and I would be happy if my kids went there. Private though, so a little expensive.


----------



## elnwood (Jan 2, 2007)

They have a seminary attached to it, which is Haggard School of Theology. They are associated with the Wesleyan Church, which is a conservative, evangelical Methodist denomination.

I don't know anything about the undergraduate program, but the U.S. News and World Report ranks them high among schools in the West with Masters programs.


----------

